
Ambitious iOS Apps by Fraser Speirs - shivkapoor
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkcucdTp0vvNdGptN3FuQ0tURFEyMEdCcDhPT0REQkE#gid=0
======
8cmj7A
here's the associated blog post:

<http://speirs.org/blog/2011/10/30/ambitious-ios-apps.html>

------
netshade
I wrote CollabraCam, flattering to see it there. Apptopus did a fantastic job
w/ the design.

------
cschep
Get an artist involved ASAP! :)

